# National Equipment HM2000 Hat Heat Transfer Machine



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

look at what I just got from Ebay still in the box never was used and has all the paper work here are some pics nice find I would say


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Nice press and it is a private labeled Hix b250. If you need extra fuses you should contact Hix, I could not buy any local. I looked for several days. I ordered some dto have just in case. ..... JB


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Got it for $133 with shipping and was never used to some of you out there that don't know. this is name brand press yes they don't make them any more. you still can get the parts was told in its day they would sell for $999.00. so when some one says you cant get any thing good from Ebay look around you may be surprised


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Does any one know who has the best deals on hats I need to order some thanks.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

David ,Great find,, It pays to do your Homework,$$$$$.
 
Sandy JO


----------



## frohole (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm in need of a heat press for hats. I've "inherited" a large quantity of embroidered patches and I'm now looking into applying these to baseball caps. The machines I've looked at so far all have the heating element mounted to the top portion of the press striking the face of the cap when applied which rests on the bottom plate. The primary purpose is to transfer paper images to this surface. BUT it occurs to me that the ideal setup for patches would be the complete opposite of this. The adhesive is on the back of the patches and some of the patches are raised quite a bit from the back side due to the embroidery therefore if the bottom plate was the hot one then the adhesive would melt from the inside of the cap therefore sparing the face of the cap and the patch from direct heat. Also seems like a more even application of heat would be achieved as well. Peel the rubber from the bottom plate and attach it to the top plate then attach the heating element to the bottom plate. I suspect some of these machines especially the 6 in 1 style could be altered in this manner. Does anyone know of an out of the box press setup as I've described?


----------



## Monte (Nov 5, 2012)

Hello, t-shirt community 

I just acquired one like this shoot me offers for it...., I can create an eBay listing if you like....... ,

National serial # 10001 model # HM 2000


----------



## eric55 (Oct 24, 2009)

Before re-inventing the "wheel", try placing teflon fabric over the cap front with a hole cut for the patch to come through. Then put a piece of kraft paper over the patch and then press the patch for the suggested time. The teflon fabric should keep the front of your cap from scorching. You can get teflon fabric from a hobby store that sells fabrics. I hope this helps! Let me know how it works for you, I have been thinking about doing some embroidered patches.
Eric


----------



## airbrushedstuff (Jul 23, 2018)

Hi David,
(or someone else with a National Screen print HAT heat press) Can you give me some help with an HM2000 Hat Heat press that you posted that you have? I cannot figure out the pressure on this machine. I have had it since new (many years ago) and rarely used it. I just pulled it out again and went online for some help and your very old ad came up. Thank You!


----------



## olga1 (May 11, 2014)

I hate you LOL


----------

